# looking for plastering work



## joschally (Mar 18, 2014)

My husband has over 20 years experience in external/internal plastering and insulation systems. We are looking to relocate to NZ from the UK. We have been advised that he will get more points on the EOI if he has an offer of employment. I wondered if there are any employers out there that would be willing to look at his cv and may possibly have some employment for him?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

joschally said:


> My husband has over 20 years experience in external/internal plastering and insulation systems. We are looking to relocate to NZ from the UK. We have been advised that he will get more points on the EOI if he has an offer of employment. I wondered if there are any employers out there that would be willing to look at his cv and may possibly have some employment for him?


Sorry this isn't a job site. 
It's highly unlikely there'll be an employer on here looking for your partners trade. It's not the place to find staff.

You need to research and contact recruitment agents looking for that particular trade or contact NZ employers directly.

We can help you with questions on an actual move to NZ and anything you'd like to know regarding visas etc.

It is correct that your EOI for NZ residency visa via skilled migrant category will gain 50 points for a job offer assuming the job / occupation is off one of the skill shortage lists and your partner meets the requirements - work experience and qualifications wise.

If your partner does get a job offer it may be better just to go for a temporary working visa which will allow you to come to NZ quickly to live and work (up to 30 months) but for much less fuss and cost (visa wise) and also gives you the chance to see if you like NZ enough to go for a more permanent visa in the future.

It's a big step and I see you are also looking at Canada. Maybe you're not that dedicated to a move to NZ or not actually sure where you'd like to be in the world yet ?

Good luck.


----------

